# WELCOME HOME MoJo



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

After a long arduous journey MoJo is finally home, I couldn't be happier to have him here and he's settling in wonderfully already!! So without further rambling, here we go...

The UHaul all the dogs ended up in after the transports 2 trucks both broke down










After I got him off he peed longer than I've ever seen a dog pee before he must have held it a long long time. Matthew brought Charlie out for a quick meet and greet on neutral territory to see how they'd do. They said hi and that was enough, they wee fine with each other. Opened the van door and MoJo FLEW in lol he said buh bye everyone, i'm off to my paradise










Ella gives him the sniff test and said whoa baby you stink 










I don't know why but Ella was afraid of him and steered clear for the ride home wedging herself between the front seats. MoJo took the opportunity to play with her stuffed dinosaur












More More More


----------



## readerchick87 (Oct 23, 2008)

Mojo is so cute, I'm glad your wait has ended.


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

So stinky boy HAD to have a bath before he would be allowed on the furniture and beds with everyone else. We stopped at my weekend work to give him a bath










As soon as he walked in the door he claimed Zack as _his_boy


















We took a quick break in the picture taking to feed everyone dinner which went wonderfully, then MoJo decided he needed to find somewhere comfy to lie down and digest

first he tried the rug by the back door, s'ok but not very cushy










more more more


----------



## myminpins (Dec 20, 2008)

Yay!!!! I love that dinosaur!!!! I'm so glad he's home!!!!!!!!!!!!

Wow, Zack really shows us how BIIIG he is!!  I can't believe he's so comfy looking already!!


----------



## lizalots (Aug 29, 2008)

I know you are still posting pics, but I just can't wait to say that he is so BEAUTIFUL!! Congratulations!


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

Next he tried Ella's bed, comfy, but a little small


























Last we coaxed him upstairs, now that's what I'm talkin' 'bout lady 










one more...


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

Seems Ella has warmed up to her new BIG brother


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

oh you must be floating right now!!! congratualtions to you and the family! i know this will work out for you because you are doing this from your heart!


----------



## LuvmyRotti (Oct 26, 2007)

Dieselsmama said:


>


Beautiful. Made smile reading this - this dog can finally know what a home feels like - forever. Congrats!


----------



## myminpins (Dec 20, 2008)

Awwww!!!!!! He looks like he's always been there!!!! Sooo sweet!

I am SUPER impressed with the people who transported him to you!!! It would have been SO easy to quit after one breakdown... then another... and another!!!!! They are amazing people!!!!!!
*
Welcome home, MoJo!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## BentletheYentle (Oct 6, 2008)

He's so handsome! Make sure that smooshy face gets lots of kisses!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

He is so Beautiful! I bet he is thinking he died and went to heaven. Even the new ride is more luxurious. Good Friends, better food, lots of love. I bet he is soooo happy.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

OMG K, I'm crying... just looking at MoJo all comfy on the bed with Ella...

He's had some rough times but they're all over _now. _ I am so glad he's finally home.


----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

*WELCOME HOME AND WELCOME TO DOGFORUMS MOJO!!!!    what a handsome boy you are!!!*


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Yay! Welcome home, MoJo! Looks like the comfiest bed of all was Zack, lol.

Day one of his brand new life...it's looking good so far


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

I am crying--OMG --I am so glad he is HOME!!! You are wonderful K for saving this boy--what a hunk of love 

I can't wait to see more of him--and see him when he's got those Flappers smilin when he finally realizes he's in Heaven 
*wipes tears*


----------



## allison (Jun 26, 2008)

OH!!! What a beautiful big handsome boy!!!!!!!!!!!!! So happy for you and your family!


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

I got the tears flowing too...I am so happy for him..I know this is the end of his prior life without a family to call his own. I am so happy for you and your boys too...Him and Zack look like the perfect team...


----------



## GeorgeGlass (Jun 5, 2008)

It looks like he has a GREAT home. Do you have a link to a previous thread on his story?


----------



## myminpins (Dec 20, 2008)

http://www.dogforums.com/8-dog-pictures-forum/43268-mojo.html


----------



## Max'sHuman (Oct 6, 2007)

When I saw the thread title I said "Finally!" and then as I saw the pictures I couldn't stop grinning and then, I admit it, I teared up a little bit too. He is such a sweet looking boy and it looks like he is fitting in so well. I'm so glad you finally got him and I'm sure he's happy to be in a place with so many new friends and good food and such soft beds. Congratulations and welcome home MoJo!


----------



## cvcraven (Jun 20, 2007)

Welcome Home Mojo!!!


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Dieselsmama said:


>


Mojos home

This pic really captured a moment,im glad he is going to have a happy life now after all the bad shit.

He is a handsome chap K,looks like Aslans older brother


----------



## dansamy (May 15, 2007)

Wow! He's huge! I love the pics of him and Zack.


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

WELCOME HOME!!!
Nessa


----------



## Melissa_Chloe (Dec 31, 2008)

Awww! Welcome home Mojo! Here's the beginning of your wonderful new life!!

What nice pictures...he looks very handsome!!


----------



## Mac'N'Roe (Feb 15, 2008)

Yay!!!!! MoJo is HOME! He's going to be in HEAVEN at your house. I love the "now, this is what I'm talking about lady" picture. He has no idea what he's in for. 

Lots of hugs and kisses from mac'n'roe


----------



## Sonn84 (Mar 29, 2008)

Welcome Home MoJo! He is quite a handsome boy!


----------



## volleyballgk (Jan 15, 2008)

Yay! Welcome home Mojo! We are so happy for you! So very very happy!


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

Mojo found paradise.......


----------



## Ender (Sep 16, 2008)

Oh this is so wonderful, DM! I'm all teary eyed too. I'm so glad Mojo is finally home with you and can begin the wonderful life he was meant to have from the beginning.


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

awww what a sweet guy! Glad he has found a good home finally!


----------



## GeorgeGlass (Jun 5, 2008)

Such a sad story with such a happy ending.


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

Awwww....what an absolute Doll face!!!  Congrats!!!


----------



## naoki (Jun 19, 2007)

Awesome! He's finally found his forever home. It seems like he's already adjusted to his new home and fit right in to your family. I'm sure he's so happy to be with you guys right now. Awesome.

-n


----------



## Corteo (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm so happy for both of you!  Welcome home Mojo!


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 22, 2008)

FINALLY GOSH we all been waiting for what seems like and eternity I'm so glad he's home now and he's just beautiful congrats on bringing MOJO home!!!!!!


----------



## CrazyDog (Oct 16, 2007)

Welcome home Mojo!!!!!!!  

His story made me cry *wipes tears from eyes*. He is one lucky pooch! He couldn't have found a better home. It looks like he is fitting right in and he's only been there one day! Wow, I am soooooo happy for you, your family and him!!!

He looks like a sweet and mellow guy. Thanks for giving him a forever home!


----------



## kerribears retriever crew (Jan 16, 2009)

He is very handsome.
Thank you for saving him and
here is to MANY yrs of the Good Life...
Welcome Home Mojo.


----------



## MyCharlie (Nov 4, 2007)

Oh K I'm so happy for you! But even happier for MoJo! LOL   Can't wait for more pics of the big guy. The pic trying to fit on ella's bed was hilarious!


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

I'm sorry, I'm gonna do a group thank you  I'd be here all night responding to each one individually.
MoJo is indeed settled right in. He slept on my bed for half the night and the other half he climbed down and slept on the dog bed next to it. I think he's still got a lot of aches and pains so he needs to move periodically. 
He's eating like a champ and had a normal poop tonight (scary the things that make me happy lol)
A bit later I'm going to start on dremmelling his nails, they're very very long . He needs his ears cleaned out too but that might wait till tomorrow. He goes in for his first visit with our vet tomorrow, hopefully some accupuncture will be able to make him more comfortable.
He hung out at home with Matthew today cause he was home sick. Matthew said he was a good boy of course. Ella and Charlie seem to pay little attention to him since he's not too playful yet, although he LOVES hugs and kisses and attention, he'll lean right into you and he almost knocks me over when he does.
Thanks so much to everyone who's helped welcome MoJo home he's a joy and the perfect addition to our family.


----------



## myminpins (Dec 20, 2008)

Acupuncture! That's great! I've seen it work wonders on stiff old dogs. My vet does it. It doesn't work for me but I've seen dogs stiffly walk in and fluidly walk out and dogs don't know how to fake it so I think it's great stuff. 

I'm so happy he's fitting in so easily.


----------



## Jen D (Apr 23, 2007)

OMG he has finally made it and everyone looks so happy! That picture of he and Zack is just the best it looks like they have been together forever.


----------

